# Fernando Ruelas DUKES CC Founder



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I received a heart breaking phone call from Alex Ruelas (Fernando's son) earlier this evening. The my good friend Lowriding Legend Fernando Ruelas and the entire Ruelas Family and DUKES Car Club World Wide and his many Friends are in need of prayers at this very very sad time. Fernando started his fight with cancer a couple of years ago and he just never fully recovered completely. He could not gain his weight back and just recently was having trouble breathing so he went to the Doctors and they found another tumor. This time on one of his lungs and the doctors did not remove the tumor, they just capped the tumor off and drained his lung of the fluid in it. The dctors told Fernando and his family that his lung will fill up with fluid again and he will not be able to survive it because of his difficulty breathing. About two or three weeks ago Fernando and his family were told he has stage 4 Cancer throughout his chest area and it is terminal. Fernando said "He just wanted to go home and spend his last days at home with his love ones and his many friends. I asked Alex Ruelas if I could let the Lowriding Community know the current condition of his father and he had no problem with me letting all that love & respect him for all he has done for lowriding and the car culture. * :tears:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Pete. This has been under wraps for awhile, I think it's good it's coming out now. 

IMPERIALS CC is aware and our prayers are with Fernando. He has MANY friends in our club, some go back decades. 

The words evade my fingers right now....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY PRAYERS ARE WITH FERNANDO RUELAS AND FAMILY DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME. ABOUT FIVE YEARS AGO, FERNANDO LOST HIS BROTHER JULIO RUELAS. THESE TWO LOWRIDER LEGENDS ARE THE FOUNDING FATHERS THAT HAVE PUT THE DUKES CAR CLUB AND THE START OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ON THE MAP. ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER, JESSE VALADEZ SR., IMPERIALS CAR CLUB AND I, OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.

JESSE VALADEZ II
IMPERIALS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 19 2010, 07:58 PM~18855987
> *MY PRAYERS ARE WITH FERNANDO RUELAS AND FAMILY DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME.  ABOUT FIVE YEARS AGO, FERNANDO LOST HIS BROTHER JULIO RUELAS.  THESE TWO LOWRIDER LEGENDS ARE THE FOUNDING FATHERS THAT HAVE PUT THE DUKES CAR CLUB AND THE START OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ON THE MAP.  ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER, JESSE VALADEZ SR., IMPERIALS CAR CLUB AND I, OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU.  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.
> 
> JESSE VALADEZ II
> ...


Well put Jesse.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Nothing but Love and Respect from over here for a real Legend and a Family that has influenced all of us in the Lowrider community thrue their Vision and Determination and Talent .


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

A true legend and beyond that a man who taught his family about ethics and dedication, a true visionary.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

A true LEGEND indeed! con mucho respeto, from Traditionals c.c. Rio Grande Valley, Texas


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing can cover his high fame but Heaven; No pyramids set off his memories, But the eternal substance of his greatness,-- To which I leave my prayers with absolute honor and respect.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

My prayers are with Fernando and his family.A true legend.Much love and respect.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh whoa, one of the last living legends. At a loss for words.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

my prayers are with you and the family!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

He in our prayers!!!


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18855987
> *MY PRAYERS ARE WITH FERNANDO RUELAS AND FAMILY DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME.  ABOUT FIVE YEARS AGO, FERNANDO LOST HIS BROTHER JULIO RUELAS.  THESE TWO LOWRIDER LEGENDS ARE THE FOUNDING FATHERS THAT HAVE PUT THE DUKES CAR CLUB AND THE START OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ON THE MAP.  ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER, JESSE VALADEZ SR., IMPERIALS CAR CLUB AND I, OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU.  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.
> 
> JESSE VALADEZ II
> ...


X2 I have met and heard many stories from the Ruelas Brothers, my prayers are with you and the familia.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

you know i recall a long time ago when a young jose barba was in a mini truck club call the Mini Dukes from so bay. We were acrually based out of culver city. well Fernando was a great inspiration to me. After being a member and being president of another Dukes chaper. From this little club that fernando let us start so the kids would with the newer rides be included. You know i had the oprortunity to be umongst some people that started some bigger than life clubs. like remember Troy, when we were young your older brother, yourself and all of the fellas. Thats rite Troy From Rollers Only.. after they were in this Mini Dukes chapter they started Rollers Only... (good people) as for myself this has been a great way and love of life... as a young kid you were a positive role model for me in this love i call lowriding. and all i can say is thank you, for being you. sincerely Jose Barba :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Our prayers go out to Fernando Ruelas and his whole Familia, much love & respect.. from Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Familia....


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH FERNANDO RUELAS AND FAMILY DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME. IN 2007, WE LOST OUR CLUB FOUNDER TO CANCER. THESE ARE PEOPLE WHO PAVED THE WAY FOR THIS LIFESTYLE WE LOVE. ON BEHALF OF LOW CREATIONS CAR CLUB OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU.

LOVE AND RESPECT
DON ALONZO
VICE PRESIDENT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

prayers from nyc......... one love.....we are all family in this thing we love so much...lowriding...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Very sad to hear .... We will be praying


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

I AM VERY SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THE HEALTH OF FERNANDO....BUT I AM ALSO BLESSED BECAUSE LOWRIDING WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT IS TODAY IF IT WASN'T FOR HIM AND MANY OTHER OG LEGENDS...AND INCLUDING ALL THE NEW SKOOL POSITIVE DEDICATED LOWRIDERS OUT THERE. I AM SAD TO SAY THAT I HAVE NEVER MET HIM BUT AM GLAD TO KNOW HIM AS A TRUE ICON IN THIS GAME...FROM ALL YOUR LOWRIDERS IN OKLAHOMA...YOU ARE IN OUR PRAYERS AND WISH U AND YOUR FAMILY WELL.. THANK U SO MUCH FOR INSPIRING ALL OF US...MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE RUELAS AND DUKES FAMILY.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Man, that is really heartbreaking. My prayers to Fernando, his family and all his friends....


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Much respect to a pioneer.. a real OG lowrider


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with the Ruelas family at this heartbreaking time. :tears: :angel:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

always in our hearts.i have the upmost respect for this man always in our prayers.DUKES to the top


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW VERY SAD NEWS INDEED!!!

HAD THE CHANCE TO TALK WITH HIM, AND HE WAS VERY FUNNY THE FIRST TIME WE EVER SPOKE, 

HIS COMMENT WAS: OKAY COOL I WILL CALL YOU BIG DIRTY AS LONG AS YOUR NOT BIG STINKY!!!"

A TRUE PIONEER IN THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. MY PRAYERS DEFINATELY GO OUT TO HIM AND THE WHOLE DUKES FAMILY.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*OURS PRAYERS GO OUT TO FERNANDO AND FAMILY
ON BEHALF OF BAJITO CC :angel: *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO FERNANDO AND HIS FAMILY.....*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i will pray for him and his familia


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thank You all for your many prayers and thoughts for my good Friend. Today when I go see Fernando I'm going to log on to layitlow and let the Family see all the LOVE & RESPECT that everybody is wishing him & the Family and Thanks again for all the kind words. * :tears:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18861665
> *Thank You all for your many prayers and thoughts for my good Friend.  Today when I go see Fernando I'm going to log on to layitlow and let the Family see all the LOVE & RESPECT that everybody is wishing him & the Family and Thanks again for all the kind words.   :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO FERNANDO AND HIS FAMILY.....:angel:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

I dont think chevybombs.com would have existed if it wasnt for the Ruelas familia. Sending prayers during this tough time.

Cancer is a bastard of a disease.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY!!!! WELL RESPECTED LEGEND!


----------



## vallero life (Jun 16, 2008)

my prayers goes out to the ruelas family.a legend and inspiration to me since i got in to classic rides.


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY GOD BLESS
CONEJOS PINSTRIPING


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The Wife and I along with David Montes had a heart breaking visit with Fernando and the Ruelas Familia today. I asked Fernando's son to log on to LayItLow and he did and they read every posting. The Ruelas Family would like to thank everybody for the many prayers and kind words. It is so sad because there is nothing anybody can do to make things better for Fernando so we did the only thing we could do for him. We laid our hands on Fernando and prayed for him and his entire Family and when we were done praying David leaned forward and "Thanked Fernando for being a Friend" and that just crushed me. I asked Fernando if he wanted me to warm up the car and go for a cruz? He nodded his head YES and I know if he could he would. Nothing but L&R for my old Friend. :tears: </span>*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

my prayers are with you and the family! 
:angel:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I started a Dukes chapter here in the 831 years ago and meet Fernando and Julio up in Vegas. They where some real cool katz,,, inside they seemed to be still teenagers.


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

PRAYERS SENT OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY...GOD BLESS.


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18865562
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>The Wife and I along with David Montes had a heart breaking visit with Fernando and the Ruelas Familia today.  I asked Fernando's son to log on to LayItLow and he did and they read every posting.  The Ruelas Family would like to thank everybody for the many prayers and kind words.  It is so sad because there is nothing anybody can do to make things better for Fernando so we did the only thing we could do for him.  We laid our hands on Fernando and prayed for him and his entire Family and when we were done praying David leaned forward and "Thanked Fernando for being a Friend" and that just crushed me.  I asked Fernando if he wanted me to warm up the car and go for a cruz?  He nodded his head YES and I know if he could he would.  Nothing but L&R for my old Friend.  :tears: </span>
> *


thanks for the great posting he is a great man...


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO FERNANDO AND HIS FAMILY CON MUCHO RESPETO 
OLDIES CC


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:angel: Prayers are out for him and the Ruelas familly :angel:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY
VIEJITOS CC :angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Our prayers go out to the The RUELAS Family.
you are a true legend to our sport of lowriding, 


NEW VISION C.C


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18865562
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>The Wife and I along with David Montes had a heart breaking visit with Fernando and the Ruelas Familia today.  I asked Fernando's son to log on to LayItLow and he did and they read every posting.  The Ruelas Family would like to thank everybody for the many prayers and kind words.  It is so sad because there is nothing anybody can do to make things better for Fernando so we did the only thing we could do for him.  We laid our hands on Fernando and prayed for him and his entire Family and when we were done praying David leaned forward and "Thanked Fernando for being a Friend" and that just crushed me.  I asked Fernando if he wanted me to warm up the car and go for a cruz?  He nodded his head YES and I know if he could he would.  Nothing but L&R for my old Friend.  :tears: </span>
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:angel: My heart goes out to Fernando and his family;they will be included in my prayers.


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:13 PM~18867124
> *RIP Fernando
> I started a Dukes chapter here in the 831 years ago and meet Fernando and Julio up in Vegas. They where some But, I agree with you.*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Don't know what to say, but I'll offer what I come up with.

Men like Mr. Ruelas have laid the foundation for what we know and love as lowriding. Men like Mr. Ruelas are/were innovators of lowriding. Before Lowrider Magazine and LayItLow there were men (and women) like Mr. Ruelas building cars just from their ideas. Not what they seen on television. That made them visionaries. Lowriding today is lacking visionaries. Some just follow whatever the trend may be. With that being said, Mr. Ruelas deserves all the love and respect due to him and visionaries such as him. We've (lowriding community) have lost great visionaries over the last few years. We need to applaud, praise, and respect those that remain. Gain as much knowledge as we can from them before they're gone.

If Mr. Ruelas (or his family) reads this; Sir, I have nothing but the highest level of love/respect for you, your family, and Duke's Car Club. Thank you for influencing me, my generation, and the world to lowriding. We are forever indebted to you. We love you.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Very sad, nothing I can say that already hasnt been said by others in this topic.


The man is definitely a living legend, a REAL veterano. Ive been through this with a few family members in my life, so I know its not easy. My best wishes to Fernando and his family.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 21 2010, 09:41 AM~18870099
> *Don't know what to say, but I'll offer what I come up with.
> 
> Men like Mr. Ruelas have laid the foundation for what we know and love as lowriding. Men like Mr. Ruelas are/were innovators of lowriding. Before Lowrider Magazine and LayItLow there were men (and women) like Mr. Ruelas building cars just from their ideas. Not what they seen on television. That made them visionaries. Lowriding today is lacking visionaries. Some just follow whatever the trend may be. With that being said, Mr. Ruelas deserves all the love and respect due to him and visionaries such as him. We've (lowriding community) have lost great visionaries over the last few years. We need to applaud, praise, and respect those that remain. Gain as much knowledge as we can from them before they're gone.
> ...


WELL STATED HOMIE...X2000


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 20 2010, 11:44 PM~18867354
> *OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY
> VIEJITOS CC :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

I KNOWN FERNANDO RUELAS OVER 30+ YRS....OUR PRAYER TO THE RUELAS FAMILIA... Fm: MR ZAPATA,...







...THE DAY LOW RIDING STOOD STILL. R.I.P. FERNANDO,THE TRUE LEGEND OF LOW RIDING..


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

10/21/2010 Just got back from visiting Fernando. At this time praying for him would help thanks Jacob.


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

Much love and respect to the Ruelas Familia, It has been an honor to have Fernando as a personal freind for over 20 years. May God bless the Ruelas familia in there greatest time of need, turn to God for the best confort of all.
Your freind Rudy Ortiz Duke's Bernalillo NM. chapter


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

KEEP DOING YOUR THING FERNANDO!!!! KEEP UP THE FIGHT!!! WE ARE ALL ROOTING FOR YA.


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 21 2010, 09:41 AM~18870099
> *Don't know what to say, but I'll offer what I come up with.
> 
> Men like Mr. Ruelas have laid the foundation for what we know and love as lowriding. Men like Mr. Ruelas are/were innovators of lowriding. Before Lowrider Magazine and LayItLow there were men (and women) like Mr. Ruelas building cars just from their ideas. Not what they seen on television. That made them visionaries. Lowriding today is lacking visionaries. Some just follow whatever the trend may be. With that being said, Mr. Ruelas deserves all the love and respect due to him and visionaries such as him. We've (lowriding community) have lost great visionaries over the last few years. We need to applaud, praise, and respect those that remain. Gain as much knowledge as we can from them before they're gone.
> ...


*So So True.  *


----------



## DUKES B.C. LV NV. (Jun 15, 2010)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH FERNANDO RUELAS AND FAMILY DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME. DUKES BIKE CLUB LAS VEGAS


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got back from visiting fernando. He will be in our prayers.


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

We will keep the Ruelas family in our prayers.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fernando Ruelas


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## pcdukes64 (Jun 8, 2010)

our prayers to fernando and ruelas family a.v


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fernando's Ride


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Me & Fernando


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MY PRAYERS ARE WITH THE RUELAS FAMILIA GOD WILL HOLD HIM WITH THE ANGELS AND TAKE GOOD CARE OF HIM... GOD BLESS U FERNANDO YOU WILL ALWAYS BE CRUISEING WITH ALL OF US


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Oct 21 2010, 09:18 PM~18876109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a real nice pic


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT hope to see all my Dukes Bros Sunday at the Car Show its Been a minute. 

Ernie Dukes Pasadena


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I just received a phone call from Fernando's comadre and I am very sad to say that Fernando has passed away this morning. 

Rest in Peace Fernando!
You will be missed but alway's remembered.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ride in peace brother


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18879927
> *I just received a phone call from Fernando's comadre and I am very sad to say that Fernando has passed away this morning.
> 
> Rest in Peace Fernando!
> ...


 :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOST............R.I.P............. :angel:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

May he Ride In Peace... my most sincere condolences to the Ruelas family and the entire Dukes family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HE WILL BE MISSED.
MAY GOD REST HIS SOUL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

RIP homie, much respect for the OG!! My condolences to the family and Dukes. :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

:angel: :tears: RIP tp the founder of DUKES


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

The Ruelas familia says the show will still be on. It will be a tribute to Fernando.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:
*May he Rest In Peace*


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

May he rest in peace he will be missed. :angel:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

On Behalf of the PATRONS C.C. of San Jose. All respects go out to The Dukes Family. We are sorry for your loss, our prayers go out to you all.... :angel:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Ride In Peace Fernando. May God bless you and your family at this time.


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18880142
> *The Ruelas familia says the show will still be on.  It will be a tribute to Fernando.
> 
> 
> ...


we will be there


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

may he rest in peace.. may the LORD comfort the ones he left behind...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I just got the call from the Rueals Family and they said that Fernando has gone to be with our Lord. May you rest in peace my Friend and Thanks for all the great memories and all that you have done for "Low Riding World Wide" you will truly be missed. 

The Ruelas Family asked me to let everybody know that this Sundays DUKES Car Show

is a Tribute to Fernando Ruelas so come on out to Bob's Big Boy aka Johnny's Broiler on 

Firestone Blvd. in the City of Downey, CA. This car show will go on rain or shine so 

come on out and lets talk about all the great memories we have all made over the years 

with Fernando Ruelas a "True Low Riding Legend". Hope to see everybody out there on 

Sunday in Downey and Thank You all for the many prayers and kind words and may 

God Bless you all. :tears: :angel: </span>*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18879927
> *I just received a phone call from Fernando's comadre and I am very sad to say that Fernando has passed away this morning.
> 
> Rest in Peace Fernando!
> ...



may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*THIS VIDEO IS AND INTUREVIEW WITH BOTH BROTHERS FERNANDO AND JULIO RUELAS WITH JERRY MCGUARS FROM CAR CRAZY MAY THEY BOTH REST IN PEACE, *IT START ON 1:24


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*FERNANDO AND JULIO RUELAS MAY THEY BOTH REST IN PEACE. NOW THEIR LIFE STORY NEEDS TO BE TOLD ON THE SILVERSCREEN WITH MUCH L&R. *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I have had the pleasure to sit and talk to both Juilo and Fernando, so much history and great stories. I have nothing but Love and Respect for both of them. They are riding together now!!!

RIP


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52+Oct 22 2010, 10:31 AM~18880160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*RIDE IN PARADISE TO A LIVING LEGEND AND A PIONEER IN THIS LIFESTYLE WE LIVE.USO C.C. SENDS THEIR CONDOLENSCES.*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

:angel:RIDE IN PEACE:angel:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

I was Thankful and Honored to visit and say my fairwell to Fernando on Wednesday afternoon before he passed away. It was hard to see such a GREAT MAN (as I knew him) slip away from life. I could not hold back my tears as I spoke to him, telling him what an honor it was in my life to know such a individual as him. His friendship meant so much to me, as he, represented so much history in the life I have grown to love - LOWRIDING. My last words to him " Thank You for being my Friend all these years".

But such is life! GOD tells us in Eccl. 7:3,4, " Sorrow is better than laughter, because a sad face is good for the heart". The destiny of all man is death. We can only cherrish the time we have here on earth with our friends and loved ones but the "life after" is a promise from GOD.

I can now only say to his Family; He is truly at peace, be happy for him, celebrate his life for the obstacles ahead of you are not greater than the power behind you - If you truly believe.

GOOD BYE FERNANDO, YOU WILL BE MISSED!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

RIP Fernando.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family & friends. Much respect.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

May Fernando Rest In Peace, and.our condolences go out to the Ruelas Famila and The Dukes Car Club.. Much Love & Respect.. Gilbert Chavez and The Streetlow Familia..


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:angel: MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE USO.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

our codolences to the the Ruelas family
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

FERNANDO WE WILL MISS YOUR WORDS OF WISDON AND

YOUR KIND SMILE

REST IN PEACE....

JOSE BARBA....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS :angel:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 01:06 PM~18881318
> *:angel: MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE .
> *


x10 :angel:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW WHAT A LEGEND RIP :angel:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: GOD BLESS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

On behalf of the Identity Car Club Family in Phoenix, Arizona, our condolences go out the Ruelas Family and the entire Dukes Family World Wide! We will keep all in our prayers! :angel:



Much Love & Respect,


Armando "BigMando" Aldama
Identity V.P. Phoenix Arizona


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

RIP


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THE RUELAS FAMILY 
CONEJOS PINSTRIPING


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

As a 14 year old kid, I remember reading about you and your brothers, in the first issues of LOWRIDER Magazine. Time flies...Thanks for being the true definition of an OG, a LOWRIDER. Very few deserve that title....

To all your family and friends, my condolence's.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

From the LO*LYSTICS C.C. are thoughts and prays go out to his family

Rest In Peace


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Oct 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18876109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Ride In Peace Mr. Ruelas, 

Thank you for Everything you have given the rest of us!


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:angel: Ride in peace :angel:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

MY CONDOLENCES TO THE RUELAS FAMILY..R.I.P FERNANDO :angel:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE FERNANDO :angel:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:angel: May he Rest in Peace, we will be praying for the Ruelas family.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: O.G LOWRIDER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18880343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

THIS IS TRULY A SAD DAY....MAY HE REST IN PEACE, I AM TRULY LOST FOR WORDS RIGHT NOW...A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND, HE WILL BE MISSED :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: WE LOVE YOU BROTHER...


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR 1942_@Oct 21 2010, 08:52 AM~18869691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REST IN PEACE FERNANDO :angel: :angel:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

R.I.P WHAT A REAL COOL GUY I MET HIM AT THE DUKES I.E. CHAPTER CAR SHOW LAST YEAR ME AND HIM WHER TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND HOW I HAVE GOOD RESPECT FOR THE DUKES C.C. AND HE KNEW HIS SHIT BUT WE LOST ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL GUY RIP FERNANDO FROM CLASSIC STYLE CC


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

R.I.P GOD BLESS YOU O.G :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Rest in peace. We send our deepest condolences to the Ruelas family and Dukes C.C.

Low Creations


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

:angel: WILL BE MISSED


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: MY RESPECTS AN CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE DUKES FAMILY


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:angel: Dukes Pasadena is truly gona miss you Fernando may you ride in peace down those golden lanes up in heaven :tears: God Bless


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

MAY 1989 LOWRIDER Fernando & Julio open the OC Chapter DUKE'S WE will miss you Fernando! There are many followers but few Leaders like Fernando.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

REST IN PEACE MY FELLOW RIDER! OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH THE FAMILY! :angel: 

AL LUNA
IDENTITY CC AZ
PRESIDENT


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

my deepest condolence to family and duke cc 
:angel: :angel: rip


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR 1942_@Oct 22 2010, 06:29 PM~18883831
> *MAY 1989 LOWRIDER Fernando & Julio open the OC Chapter DUKE'S WE will miss you Fernando! There are many followers but few Leaders like Fernando.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF GREAT MEMORIES,,,,,BOTTOM ROW LEFT TO RIGHT 3RD. ONE WITH THE BASEBALL HAT....
RIP..FERNANDO


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Oct 22 2010, 12:50 PM~18881159
> *I was Thankful and Honored to visit and say my fairwell to Fernando on Wednesday afternoon before he passed away. It was hard to see such a GREAT MAN (as I knew him) slip away from life. I could not hold back my tears as I spoke to him, telling him what an honor it was in my life to know such a individual as him. His friendship meant so much to me, as he, represented so much history in the life I have grown to love - LOWRIDING. My last words to him " Thank You for being my Friend all these years".
> 
> But such is life! GOD tells us in Eccl. 7:3,4, " Sorrow is better than laughter, because a sad face is good for the heart". The destiny of all man is death. We can only cherrish the time we have here on earth with our friends and loved ones but the "life after" is a promise from GOD.
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>X2
Today is a sad day for "Low Riders World Wide." Nothing but L&R :tears: :angel: </span>*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rip og :angel:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P. Fernando :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RIP FERNANDO


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Malo38 (Jul 25, 2010)

"In life, don't leave footprints...leave memories".
This man definitely left many memories for us all. May Mr. Fernando Ruelas rest in peace. His family is in our prayers. :angel:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

He in our prayers!!! Descansa en Paz !! :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Oct 22 2010, 12:50 PM~18881159
> *I was Thankful and Honored to visit and say my fairwell to Fernando on Wednesday afternoon before he passed away. It was hard to see such a GREAT MAN (as I knew him) slip away from life. I could not hold back my tears as I spoke to him, telling him what an honor it was in my life to know such a individual as him. His friendship meant so much to me, as he, represented so much history in the life I have grown to love - LOWRIDING. My last words to him " Thank You for being my Friend all these years".
> 
> But such is life! GOD tells us in Eccl. 7:3,4, " Sorrow is better than laughter, because a sad face is good for the heart". The destiny of all man is death. We can only cherrish the time we have here on earth with our friends and loved ones but the "life after" is a promise from GOD.
> ...


Well said Dave.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18884055
> *THAT BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF GREAT MEMORIES,,,,,BOTTOM ROW LEFT TO RIGHT 3RD. ONE WITH THE BASEBALL HAT....
> RIP..FERNANDO
> *


WHATS UP JOSER REMEMBER ME I AM ON THE TOP ROW LFT WHITH THE D HAT R.I.P FERNANDO


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Oct 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18881159
> *I was Thankful and Honored to visit and say my fairwell to Fernando on Wednesday afternoon before he passed away. It was hard to see such a GREAT MAN (as I knew him) slip away from life. I could not hold back my tears as I spoke to him, telling him what an honor it was in my life to know such a individual as him. His friendship meant so much to me, as he, represented so much history in the life I have grown to love - LOWRIDING. My last words to him " Thank You for being my Friend all these years".
> 
> But such is life! GOD tells us in Eccl. 7:3,4, " Sorrow is better than laughter, because a sad face is good for the heart". The destiny of all man is death. We can only cherrish the time we have here on earth with our friends and loved ones but the "life after" is a promise from GOD.
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18880343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rest in peace sir :tears: :angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 22 2010, 05:19 PM~18883777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: Dukes Pasadena's last New Years Bash we had in Jan 2010 really gonna miss you Fernando :tears:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel: The Martinez Family


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by He's Back_@Oct 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18885308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Rest In Peace. Your family is in our prayers.*


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:angel: :tears: Ride in Peace!! God bless his family

TRADITIONALS c.c. Rio Grande Valley, Texas


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by He's Back_@Oct 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18885308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

R.I.P Fernando .... :angel: :tears:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Being a DUKES member for over 14 years and president of San Gabriel Chapter brought me great pleasure in knowing Fernando for the short time that I did. Last night when I left the Ruelas home, I truly felt like that would be the last time I would see this great leader. Thanks for all the great memories. Truly a sad day. 

Bless the Ruelas family. 

Luis Moran-San Gabriel DUKES


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Our prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

R.I.P. to a Legend. Much Love and Respect to Los Dukes and THE RUELAS FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel: RYDE IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

So let his name through the community ring! A man of mean estate, Who dies as firm as Sparta's king, Because his soul was great.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILY AND DUKES C.C. GOD BLESS.

STREETDREAMZ C.C.


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

IT WAS AN HONOR MEETING LOWRIDERS GREATEST LEGEND OF ALL TIME. ALSO THE FAMILY. AS FOR ME AND THE CLUB HE WILL BE WELL MISSED AND ALSO TO THANK HIM FOR ALOWING ME TO KEEP NO. CAL CHAPT. DUKE'S. THE TIME WE SPENT TALKING TO ONE ANOTHER WAS SHORT ALSO GIVING ME GOOD ADVICE WHEN I NEEDED IT. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FERNANDO & THE RUELAS FAMILY! YOU ARE LEGENDS! MAY YOU RIP FERNANDO & GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND ALSO BE IN MY PRAYERS. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

The days are slowly fading away,the young days when rydas were true to the rule,the days the blvd and car shows were what you lived for,the seed was planted along time ago and soon old school will be no more,my brothers to the west,i feel the agony and distress,United we stand or Divided we fall,Fernando and a hand full made that trip,the trip to support the Odessa show, for that i am greatfull and will always treasure the sparring moments of that day,Fernando Ruelas rest in Peace,someday soon we will meet again,Peter Cruz ,gracias carnal por todo!
Nick Hernandez Sr.
Taste of Latin 
Odessa,Texas


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18857233
> *you know  i recall a long time ago when a young jose barba was in a mini truck club call the Mini Dukes from so bay. We were acrually based out of culver city. well Fernando was a great inspiration to me. After being a member and being president of another Dukes chaper. From this little club that fernando let us start so the kids would with the newer rides be included. You know i had the oprortunity to be umongst  some people that started some bigger than life clubs. like remember Troy, when we were young your older brother, yourself and all of the fellas. Thats rite Troy From Rollers Only.. after they were in this Mini Dukes chapter they started Rollers Only... (good people) as for myself this has been a great way and love of life... as a young kid  you were a positive role model for me in this love i call lowriding. and all i can say is thank you, for being you. sincerely Jose Barba :biggrin:
> *


x 62 RIP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by He's Back_@Oct 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18885308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Family...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 23 2010, 09:56 AM~18887761
> *
> The days are slowly fading away,the young days when rydas  were true to the rule,the days the blvd and car shows were  what you lived for,the seed was planted along time ago and soon old school will be no more,my brothers to the west,i feel the agony and distress,United we stand or Divided we fall,Fernando and a hand full made that trip,the trip to support the Odessa show, for that i am greatfull and will always treasure the sparring moments of that day,Fernando Ruelas rest in Peace,someday soon we will meet again,Peter Cruz ,gracias carnal por todo!
> Nick Hernandez Sr.
> ...



Gracias Carnal, Our Brother Fernando is no longer suffering and for that I thank God. I will never forget the trip that Fernando (Jay & Alex) DUKES So Cal, Jesse (LiL Jesse) "Gypsy Rose" IMPERIALS LA and I made out to Tejas and on that visit Jesse & "Gypsy Rose" received the key to the City of Odessa, TX. I was with three of "Low Riding's Legends" and I felt so proud to be on stage shoulder to shoulder with these three men in 2002 and we all addressed the audience about car clubs being "United" and we will continue to keep Fernando's dream alive. This is one of my greatest memories with Gente that I am so proud to say are my "True Friends." Thanks Fernando (missing you), Jesse and Nick for the greatest memories of us all being "United" as one and this "Unity" that we all share is forever with much L&R. 
Otra vez Nick Gracias. :uh: :angel:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Die when I may, I want it said by those who knew me best that I always plucked a thistle and planted a flower where I thought a flower would grow.-Abraham Lincoln 

Rest In Peace Mr.Ruelas


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## soul assasin (Jun 26, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the Ruelas and the entire DUKEs family.
from LEGENDS car club.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

RIP for the "God Father of lowridimg" :angel:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

r.i.p


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

RIP...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

may he rest in peace :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: 
THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS TO THE RUELAS/DUKES FAMILIA


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

To the Ruelas Familia

Be stong in the Lord and he will confort you in this great time of sorrow. Here are some words of comfort, feel free to call me any time day or night your freind Rudy Ortiz.


1 Thessalonians 4:13-18 
The Coming of the Lord 
13Brothers, we do not want you to be ignorant about those who fall asleep, or to grieve like the rest of men, who have no hope. 14We believe that Jesus died and rose again and so we believe that God will bring with Jesus those who have fallen asleep in him. 15According to the Lord's own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever. 18Therefore encourage each other with these words.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Heartful and sincere condolences to the Ruelas Family as well as the Dukes C.C Family for the loss of a true pioneer and legend in this life we call Lowriding. May his Legacy forever live on through those who knew, loved, and rode with him. May he *R*.ide* I*.n *P*.eace :tears:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*A letter to my Family

I wanted to write a letter to you
sent down from up above
And let you know how things are and 
Send to you my love

I am happy now all pain is gone 
Family and friends were waiting for me 
When I passed through the door 

They rejoiced when they saw me
We walked hand in hand
Down streets made of pure gold

I know you will miss me 
And your heart will ache
But ties are not broken
And memories don’t break

Remember this isn’t the end
You still have each other
Stay strong in the Lord
And we’ll be together again

A family and United we are and always will be
No matter if it is one or three
When you get together give each other a big hug and a kiss
and tell them it is from me.*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

MAY HE R.I.P MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE FAMILY ,FRIENDS AND THE DUKES FAMILY AS WELL. .MAY GOD BLESS ALL 

ECALDERON
CHICAGO IL


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

Fernando Ruelas services will be on Friday October 29,2010 Queen of Heaven Mortuary 2161 S. Fullerton Rd. Rowland Heights, Ca. 91748. Viewing Time 3:00 p.m. To 8:00 p.m. Rosary will take place @ 6:00 P.M. Saturday October 30, 2010 at 9:00a.m. will be the Mass at Our Lady Guadalupe 900 W La Habra Blvd, La Habra


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

Fernando Ruelas will be missed may he rest in peace From oso & Thee Artistics C.C


----------



## lowbird (Jun 4, 2009)

R.I.P. Fernando

Death is nothing at all,

I have only slipped away into the next room,

I am I and you are you;

Whatever we were to each other, That we still are.

Call me by my old familiar name,

Speak to me in the easy way which you always used,

Put no difference in your tone,

Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes we shared together.

Let my name ever be the household word that it always was.

Let it be spoken without effect, without the trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant,

It is the same as it ever was, there is unbroken continuity.

Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?

I am waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just around the
corner.

All is well.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MAY YOO CRUISE IN PEACE, MY BROTHER! TOTALLY MUCH LOVE & RESPECT DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 23 2010, 10:19 PM~18892118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P X2 FROM THE CALIRIDERS FAMILY :werd:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Ride in Paradise :angel: From Elite Car Club. My prayers are with the family


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers to the family of his passing :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:angel: R.I.P. FROM THE MANIACOS FAMILY :angel:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Iwas out at the car show today it was packed here are some pics i took


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18899265
> *Iwas out at the car show today it was packed here are some pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

May you rest in peace from the TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C FAMILIA :angel:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 22 2010, 11:25 AM~18880531
> *THIS VIDEO IS AND INTUREVIEW WITH BOTH BROTHERS FERNANDO AND JULIO RUELAS WITH JERRY MCGUARS FROM CAR CRAZY MAY THEY BOTH REST IN PEACE,  IT START ON 1:24
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: MY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Great show for a lost brother. IMPERIALS C.C Los Angeles was out to support the Dukes.


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like to thank all the Car Clubs that came out in support yesterday for The Pre-50th Celebration Show and Shine Tribute to My Compade Fernando Ruelas. We had had a great turnout and the Ruelas Family sends their thanks. :angel:


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

RIP Fernando Ruelas :tears: :angel:


----------



## lmorenodukes (Nov 3, 2009)

:tears: The Sacramento City Dukes are sadden by the death of Fernando. We were all very lucky to have known him. He is truly a legend. Our prayers go out to his family. Rest in Peace Fernando


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

The Mass for Fernando Ruelas on Saturday has been changed to Our Lady of Guadalupe Catholic Chruch 900 W La Habra Blvd, La Habra at 9am...


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

There is a change in services it is as follows:

Fernando Ruelas services will be on Friday October 29,2010 Queen of Heaven Mortuary 2161 S. Fullerton Rd. Rowland Heights, Ca. 91748. Viewing Time 3:00 p.m. To 8:00 p.m. Rosary will take place @ 6:00 P.M. Saturday October 30, 2010 at 10:00a.m. will be the Mass at Our Lady Guadalupe 900 W La Habra Blvd, La Habra


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP my condolences to the family


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

There is a change in services it is as follows:

Fernando Ruelas services will be on Friday October 29,2010 Queen of Heaven Mortuary 2161 S. Fullerton Rd. Rowland Heights, Ca. 91748. Viewing Time 3:00 p.m. To 8:00 p.m. Rosary will take place @ 6:00 P.M. Saturday October 30, 2010 at 9:00a.m. will be the Mass at Our Lady Guadalupe 900 W La Habra Blvd, La Habra



This is the right information now...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

R.I.P FERNANDO


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Each one of you are in our prayers. 
:tears: :angel: *


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

Rest in peace .... our deepest condolences to the Ruelas family and Dukes C.C. 
PARLIAMENT CC


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For all the Car Clubs that will be there at the services on Friday and Saturday make sure to wear your "Clubs Colors" so the World can see the "Unity" that Fernando worked so hard to create within the "Low Riding Community World Wide." Nothing but L&R</span>* :h5:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I was really saddend by the news of the loss of such an influencial person in the community. My heart, thoughts, and prayers go out to the family and all the Duke's Members for thier loss.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

this is truely a sad day for lowriding. the ruelas and the dukes have done nothing but positive things for the lowrider community. he will be missed


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

rip :angel:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU DID SIR :tears: :tears: :tears: R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel: LOOK DOWN ON US AND JUST MAKE SURE WHAT YOU CREATED NEVER DIES. THANK YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: YOUR IN OUR PRAYER,

LA GENTE CAR CLUB FAMILIA..


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0536,full.story


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:angel: RIP


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Oct 28 2010, 10:55 PM~18937418
> *http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0536,full.story
> *


Fernando Ruelas dies at 60; co-founder of lowrider car club Duke's So. Cal
He and his brothers customized countless cars and grew their South L.A.-based club started in 1962 to nearly 30 chapters stretching to Australia and Japan.

Fernando Ruelas, seen in 2005 with one of his customized lowriders, "was the ultimate ambassador of lowriding, not just the car-customizing experience,” says Denise Sandoval, curator of two exhibits about lowriding at the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles. (Vincent Valdez)


303
Share 0diggsdigg
By Keith Thursby, Los Angeles Times

October 27, 2010
E-mail Print Share Text Size la-me-fernando-ruelas-20101027 
Fernando Ruelas, who with his brothers founded Duke's So. Cal, considered the world's oldest continuing lowrider car club, and expanded its reach beyond Southern California during his years as president, has died. He was 60.

Ruelas died of cancer Friday at his home in La Habra, said his brother Ernie.

He was the longtime president of Duke's, which the Ruelas brothers started in 1962 and has grown from a South L.A. car club to a collection of nearly 30 chapters stretching to Australia and Japan. Over the years, the brothers — Ernie, Fernando, Julio, Oscar and Rene — transformed countless cars into lowriders, with the vehicles lowered onto their suspensions and then elaborately customized.

"Fernando was the ultimate ambassador of lowriding, not just the car-customizing experience," said Denise Sandoval, a professor of Chicana and Chicano studies at Cal State Northridge and the curator of two exhibits about lowriding at the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles.

Joe Ray, editor of Lowrider Magazine, said Ruelas was a "pioneer" who could do everything needed to customize a vehicle.

"He was like a history book," Ray said. "He knew a lot of things he could have kept to himself. He shared his knowledge with everybody."

One of the Ruelas brothers' high-profile projects was commissioned by musician Ry Cooder, turning the foundation of a 1953 Chevy truck into a lowrider ice cream truck. It was painted with a mural of scenes depicting the transformation of Chavez Ravine from a Latino neighborhood to the home of Dodger Stadium.

Cooder's 2005 album "Chavez Ravine" deals with the neighborhood and its residents. Cooder saw the lowrider truck as a way to tell the story visually.

"I got to be really good friends with Fernando and his brothers … and the more I got to know him, the more interested I got in him and began to feel a real kinship with him," Cooder told The Times this week. "How he was able to instill this feeling of instilling excellence. You have to have dedication that you're really going to do a good job."

Cooder called the finished product "a miracle" that took several years to complete. He credited Ruelas' high standards, a quality that made him "uncompromising about everything.... To some people it might seem difficult or ornery or hard to handle, but he wanted you to know he wanted things to be a certain way."

Artist Vincent Valdez, who created the mural on the truck, said Ruelas was "such a craftsman. Whenever he was in the room, he was always the nucleus. He was the center and we worked around him. He was so focused on the way something had to be customized.

"Even while I was working on it, Fernando and his brothers would always come in and work around the truck. We had a great time; it was a beautiful combination."

Ruelas was born in Tijuana, Mexico, on Feb. 8, 1950. His mother, Josefina, moved her sons to South Los Angeles in 1956. "It was sunup to sundown to raise us," Fernando told a Times reporter in 2006. "A lot of thanks has to go to my mother and my Aunt Lucille."

Lucille's husband, Frank Tinker, owned a mechanic's shop and started the brothers' connection to cars and other vehicles. "He was a great influence on our lives," Ernie Ruelas said.

First, there were go-carts and mini-bikes to work on before advancing to cars. Over the years, they have had a series of custom auto shops.

"We started doing the car thing when we were very young," Fernando Ruelas said in 2007. "At 11, 12, 13, we basically owned our own cars already. Back then, you could buy a car for $15."

Lowriders emerged as part of the car culture boom after World War II, Sandoval said, with drivers using their vehicles "to express who they were and to build community with other men."

The cars are known for their chrome features, custom upholstery and iridescent "candy" paints. They usually include a hydraulic system so the car's height can be adjusted.

Ruelas told The Times in 2007: "You get in there with a nice-looking vehicle and cruise up and down and show your car off. You've got good music of course. You've got a nice-looking lady inside — all three have to go together."

In 1962, the brothers formed Duke's, with Julio Ruelas as the first president. He died in 2007.

During the Vietnam era, club membership declined for a variety of reasons, Ernie Ruelas said, but in the early 1970s, when Fernando returned from serving in the Army, he worked to rebuild Duke's as its president with a new name (Duke's So. Cal instead of Duke's L.A.) and some membership limits.

"Twenty-one or older. No drugs. I wanted to be able to legally say, 'Hey you're not suitable,'" he explained to a Times reporter in 2006.

"In the early days, we were almost gangs on wheels," said Ray, who credited Fernando Ruelas' counsel when Ray was made president of the Lifestyle Car Club. Fernando Ruelas "explained things to us.... He wanted to show the good side of lowriding," Ray said. "Their family was like role models."

Duke's became more family-oriented with car shows, cultural events and other activities.

"We do all these things to bring awareness to this neighborhood," Ernie Ruelas told The Times in 2006. "You see art being built here. You see something different. A family working together. Friends working together. People working together."

Filmmaker Rick Tejada-Flores, whose documentary "Low 'N Slow, the Art of Lowriding" included members of the Duke's car club, described lowriding as a way to "define yourself and your community, reject the melting pot."

Working in Los Angeles in the 1970s, Tejada-Flores said he "was particularly interested in Latino culture and you never saw a positive story about lowriders. They never got any respect.... What I found was those perceptions were completely reversed [among residents]. Lowriding was not something to be looked down on; it was beautiful."

In addition to his mother and surviving brothers, Ruelas is survived by his wife, Gloria; three sons, Alex of Chino, Jason of La Habra and Matthew of La Habra; and a grandchild.

A funeral Mass will be held at 9 a.m. Saturday at Our Lady of Guadalupe Church, 900 W. La Habra Blvd., La Habra. There will be a viewing from 3 to 8 p.m. Friday at Queen of Heaven Mortuary, 2161 S. Fullerton Road, Rowland Heights.

[email protected] 
Copyright © 2010, Los Angeles Times

Vaya con Dios amigo.
Milothedj at 7:46 PM October 27, 2010 
What a huge loss. I feel fortunate to have met him and seen his work personally.
 :angel: TTT


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

RIP Fernando


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

rest in peace fernado god bless you :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. Fernando i didnt know you but i just wanted to thank you for all what you have done in this lifestyle we all live :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

REST IN PEACE BROTHER


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:angel: :angel: REST IN PEACE


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

10/30/10 Fernando Rest In Peace. Leader of Leaders. You will be Missed. Duke's for Life


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Our prayers are with you all at this time Gloria, Jay, Alex and Matt as well as the entire DUKES car club. TECHNIQUES held our annual Halloween Party on Saturday Night and the world famous DJ "Tony G" from KDAY Back in the dayz was playing music all night long and he kept saying over the mic that "Fernando Ruelas had been laid to rest today and if everyone can keep his family and the DUKES in there prayers". It was great because every time "Tony G" would mention Fernando's name all of the Gente would clap their hands for Fernando each and every time with much L&R for a "True Low Riding Legend." </span>*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:angel: REST IN PEACE


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

RIP


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Ride in Peace! From Oldies Car Club. Our prayers are with the family :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18880531
> *THIS VIDEO IS AND INTUREVIEW WITH BOTH BROTHERS FERNANDO AND JULIO RUELAS WITH JERRY MCGUARS FROM CAR CRAZY MAY THEY BOTH REST IN PEACE,  IT START ON 1:24
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Oct 21 2010, 08:15 PM~18876070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WILL BE MISSED FERNANDO. MAY U CRUISE IN PEACE, ONCE AGAIN WITH YUR CARNAL JULIO! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT ADAM & DA TOGETHER FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

*I CONSIDER THESE GREAT MEN AS THE SEEDS OF LOWRIDING*
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

YOULL ALWAYS BE MISSED...REST IN PEACE BROTHER... :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 06:39 AM~18973980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x 64


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

R.I.P true pioneer and legend of low riding.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*RIP :angel: *


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

:angel: Rest in Peace Compadre..We think of you each and every day.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

We all miss you Carnal and may the both of you rest in peace and I bet Fernando and Julio have the baddest Bombs in Heaven.


----------

